# VEP MiniPC NUC (i7, 64gb ram, 5tb internal ssd)



## Garlu (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I thought I'd share the experience of getting a tiny/light/portable PC for VEP. 

Specs:

- i7 quad core 8th generation 8550u
- 64 gb ram DDR4
- 1tb internal M.2 SSD NVMe (super fast!)
- 4tb internal SSD sata3

Planning to install Windows 10 Pro 64. (not done yet). 
Connecting it through ethernet to my Mac Pro (at the studio), MacBook Pro (if travelling) and, planning on a Mac mini 6 core for both uses (studio/travel). 

I'll keep you posted on how this little machine behaves. 

Best, 

Vanessa G. 
"Garlu"


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2019)

Will be watching with interest - incredible specs for such a tiny machine.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 22, 2019)

Also watching since my mac minis won’t be around forever.


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 22, 2019)

I thought that U series processor is only capable of 32gb ram?

I'll be watching, I'm currently debating on the 8565U vs the 8750h, with an internal 2tb PCIe SSD for streaming, and 860 SATA for OS. The laptop with the 8565U is much nicer, cooler, and has a 15h battery life. I'm hoping the U series CPU can sustain higher than base clock speeds. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Olivier1024 (Jan 23, 2019)

Intel® Core™ i7-8550U Processor
Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type) : 32 GB
https://ark.intel.com/products/122589/Intel-Core-i7-8550U-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4-00-GHz-

I am not sure you could have 32 GB on 1 slot. You need to try.
To get 32 GB you usually need 2 * 16 GB.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2019)

Olivier1024 said:


> Intel® Core™ i7-8550U Processor
> Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type) : 32 GB
> https://ark.intel.com/products/122589/Intel-Core-i7-8550U-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4-00-GHz-
> 
> ...



Curious - stores do appear to be selling it with 64gb ram https://www.cdw.com/product/gigabyte-brix-core-i7-8550u-max-64gb-ram/5088635 .


----------



## Garlu (Jan 24, 2019)

I haven't had the time to configure it properly yet. I did the hardware set up, tried to turn it on to install Windows 10 and:
- Nop... So, either the BIOS needs to be updated in order to accept those 64gb of ram. [That means I need to purchase another smaller DDR4 ram stick to upgrade that! bummer!]
- Or... the RAM is faulty or it just doesn't accept it.

I contacted the vendor who I got the RAM from (because they advertised as "for Gigabyte Brix 8th generation") so, I'll get back to you guys when I get a response/solution. It'd be sad to see it's not fully compatible with 64gb of ram, after spending all that money on it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dracarys (Feb 28, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Will be watching with interest - incredible specs for such a tiny machine.




Wouldn't she run into cpu limitations before even utilizing 64gb of ram? That's an ultra book CPU and streaming samples from a single ssd. I'm trying to decide between this and the 8750h for a laptop. Wondering if this cpu can sustain speeds, since it's more of a sprinter than a long distant runner. Or if that even really matters unless you're using tons of plugins.

Please let us know your kontak voice count


----------



## wuubb (Mar 1, 2019)

Garlu said:


> - Nop... So, either the BIOS needs to be updated in order to accept those 64gb of ram.
> - Or... the RAM is faulty or it just doesn't accept it.
> 
> I contacted the vendor who I got the RAM from (because they advertised as "for Gigabyte Brix 8th generation") so, I'll get back to you guys when I get a response/solution. It'd be sad to see it's not fully compatible with 64gb of ram, after spending all that money on it. Fingers crossed!



As someone already posted a link to ARK here, Intel specs say the CPU will only accept 32gb of RAM. No amount of BIOS updates or using different sized DIMMs is going to change that. If they sold you 64gb claiming it would work with that CPU they either don't know WTF they're talking about, or they're just trying to scam you out of more $$$. Either way take it back, get only 32gb, and save your $$$.

I am very interested to see how this turns out though, particularly with a U series CPU (that's going to be the weakest link IMO). Have been thinking of doing the same thing (Mac Mini 2018 and NUCs for VEP) to stay portable.


----------



## Garlu (Mar 3, 2019)

64gb didn't work out, even with the latest BIOS update (gigabyte was not that communicative about how to do the BIOS update, and they finally posted a PDF with the steps after bugging them for 3 weeks!). 

32gb then. I haven't done a lot of tests yet, since I am in projects with no much time left at the moment for trials... That said, will be reporting back once I settle down a bit! The machine is incredible small. 

Also, for the portability needs out there: The Lenovo P52 laptop can have 128 gb of RAM and 8tb inside (2x 2tb M.2 SSDs + 1x 4TB 2.5 SSD). A friend of mine got it as his VEP machine -along side with the i9 Macbook Pro 32gb ram- and he is really happy with the combo!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the update Vanessa - shame they mis-sold it.

I'll still be interested in hearing how you get on with it though. Now I've embraced the disabled VE Pro template, my RAM needs are far less than they were. I barely get above 20gb in real world use, so a 32gb limit isn't anything like the restriction it once was.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 3, 2019)

It looks nice for a portable setup or when you really have a small room only. If you do not have those limitations, though, I think a larger system ist still preferable for most people. While the Ram limitations might not be that much of a factor for many with disabled templates (it would be for me, though!), you should not forget these systems will be far more restricted when it comes to streaming voices and the voice limit ... this should be a concern for everybody doing any serious orchestrations (not using ensemble patches, but dense orchestrations with runs, glissandi, etc and every instruments is an individual patch, including maybe Horn 1-4 form Berlin Brass, etc ...). You will quickly get clicks and pops with dense orchestrations and low spec CPU/mobos combos.
Given, that the cache memory has significant effect on low latency real time performance and this CPU has only 8MB, I predict that a PC like that running VEpro will have voice streaming limit below 1500 voices, which is what even my 6 - 9 years old slaves can make. Sorry for spoiling the party! I would love such a system to work nicely myself! I just don't believe this particular CPU is a good candidate ...


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 3, 2019)

Here on Scan Pro Audio, you can objectively read the test results for the comparable 8yet slightly stronger) i7 8750h ...
http://www.scanproaudio.info/tag/i7/
As I said ... not nearly the same performance regarding voice streaming and not the same with DSP (FX plugins). It might still make sense, if you really need something portable. After all, a system like that will stilly stream some VSTis ... you just have to consider, that it will stream less then half of the number of voices compared to a 5 year old slave (something you can buy from eBay for only a few bucks). A modern i7/i9 will outperform this system by a factor of 4 -10 regarding voice streaming. Therefore, I would not recommend it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 3, 2019)

Actually that 8750H it comes out pretty well in that Scan link, better than I'd have expected. At 256, its about 60% of an 8700K on the Kontakt DAWbench metric. For me it would be for a really mobile rig to partner with an MacBookPro, in that context it looks very appealing. Nothing I'd be doing in a hurry, but in a year or two I might be spending more time away from base, so I'm really l'm future-gazing with this.

For audio work, people seem to be getting great results with the new Mac Minis - https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/ho...a-good-pro-tools-machine-have-you-got-one-now . The future is getting smaller.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 3, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Actually that 8750H it comes out pretty well in that Scan link, better than I'd have expected. At 256, its about 60% of an 8700K on the Kontakt DAWbench metric. For me it would be for a really mobile rig to partner with an MacBookPro, in that context it looks very appealing. Nothing I'd be doing in a hurry, but in a year or two I might be spending more time away from base, so I'm really l'm future-gazing with this.
> 
> For audio work, people seem to be getting great results with the new Mac Minis - https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/ho...a-good-pro-tools-machine-have-you-got-one-now . The future is getting smaller.


Yup, the 8750H has 9MB of cash!  Seriously, this is of course good for someone to take it on the road. It just makes no sense for a setup at home, as it does not offer the same performance. In those Scan Pro Audio tests I kind of miss the results for a 512 buffer setting. Would be interesting to see how those mobile CPUs compare in that range, which is more how I run my template.


----------

